# Matt Tofton 2023 offseason



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

I will be logging my 2023 Offseason here. 

My next show is October 1st. I have just started my 16 week training phase. The goal… all out muscle growth


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Here’s the starting point before the drugs were pushed up

Weight 233lbs

Drugs here were
100mg test e e7d
200mg primobolan e7d

5iu hgh pre bed


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Drugs went in on 24/12/22

300mg test e e7d
300mg primobolan e7d
100mg tren e e7d
50mg dhb e7d

Pictures taken 26/12 @ 243.5lbs
View attachment 221689


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh yeah. I’ve followed you in on Instagram for a little bit. I think you coached a member here and he mentioned you. Possibly Clubber Lang or his Mrs. Will keep an eye on this.


----------



## morethanamortal (Jan 21, 2021)

Interested to see to the progress. What's your height?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Wicked mate thanks for posting this I'll be following for sure.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

morethanamortal said:


> Interested to see to the progress. What's your height?


5ft8


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Following... best of luck mate.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

What was the judges feedback from youre last show? 

Is getting a pro card the goal?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Following . Good luck


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

What does the 50mg dhb do for you?


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cronus said:


> What was the judges feedback from youre last show?
> 
> Is getting a pro card the goal?


I very rarely get/listen to feedback. It’s always generic and bullshit.

I know where I went wrong the last year. Pushing too hard with diet. Striving for extra condition and losing the roundness that suits my physique the best. The aim this year is PCA British champion


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

do you run a gym in lincolnshire, heard your name around grimsby.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Godwin said:


> What does the 50mg dhb do for you?


Not too sure on what you’re asking? It does what dhb does. Very powerful drug. Builds muscle and increases neurology & strength plus the biggest benefit I find is the ability to maintain high insulin sensitivity throughout a course


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> do you run a gym in lincolnshire, heard your name around grimsby.


I do. I own MuscleFlex Gym


----------



## Roscoe (16 d ago)

Look good mate, best of luck! Following with interest.


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Looking awesome , what lab you running


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

tof89 said:


> Not too sure on what you’re asking? It does what dhb does. Very powerful drug. Builds muscle and increases neurology & strength plus the biggest benefit I find is the ability to maintain high insulin sensitivity throughout a course


Does Eq provide a similar benefit? Also, are you opposed to orals in off season?


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> Looking awesome , what lab you running


Quanta


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Does Eq provide a similar benefit? Also, are you opposed to orals in off season?


No it doesn’t. The drugs are nothing alike in terms of their action. DHB is in the DHT family of drugs. EQ is a poor choice of drug for bodybuilding in my opinion besides some special situations. 
No I’m not. I have orals going in at week 8 of my course.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Training split.
Mon- quads/abductor
Tues- arms
Wed- hamstrings/adductor 
Thurs- calves/abs (active rest day)
Fri- shoulders/chest
Sat- back/rear delts
Sun- calves/abs (active test)

Cardio. 3x25 minutes steady state per week HR round 130-140bpm
2x HIIT per week


----------



## Jacklad (16 d ago)

Will be following this 100% 🎩


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

tof89 said:


> Training split.
> Mon- quads/abductor
> Tues- arms
> Wed- hamstrings/adductor
> ...


Any chance you could drill down further on what constitutes each workout?

thanks man


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

vlb said:


> Any chance you could drill down further on what constitutes each workout?
> 
> thanks man


The below is the training in more detail. It has the target area plus amount of work sets for the exercise that I choose that day. I will mix exercises around session to session to the below is just a template. Every week I will add a working set per muscle group until week 10. Then from week 11 to 16 intensity techniques will be used. I only add to adductor/abductor/rear delts every few weeks

All working sets are taken right until the point of failure (I won’t attempt a rep that I won’t complete) 

Quads 

Abductor 2
Quad 2
Quad 2
Quad 2

Arms 

Biceps 2
Triceps 2
Biceps 2
Triceps 2
Biceps 2
Triceps 2

Hamstrings/Adductor

Curl 2
Curl 2
Sldl/rdl 2
Curl 2
Adductor 2

Calves/Abs (ab volume doesn’t change)

Calves 2
Calves 2
Crunches 5

Chest/Shoulders

Shoulder press 2
Side delt 2
Side delt 2
Chest press 2
Chest press 2
Chest fly 2


Back/Rear delts

Lat 2
Lat 2
Lat 2
Upper back 2
Upper back 2
Deadlift variation 2 
Rear delts 2
Rear delt row 2

Calves/Abs (ab volume doesn’t change)

Calves 2
Calves 2
Crunches 5


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

tof89 said:


> Not too sure on what you’re asking? It does what dhb does. Very powerful drug. Builds muscle and increases neurology & strength plus the biggest benefit I find is the ability to maintain high insulin sensitivity throughout a course


It's something I'm interested in just seemed like a very low dose compared to the cycles I've read about.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Godwin said:


> It's something I'm interested in just seemed like a very low dose compared to the cycles I've read about.


DHB is extremely powerful. You don’t need 100s and 100s of mgs of it. But these are my starting dosages. The drugs escalate across the course.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Thorough stuff. Excellent. Will follow 👍🏻


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Must admit you’ve some great kit in that gym/insta posts. 👍


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

hmgs said:


> Must admit you’ve some great kit in that gym/insta posts. 👍


Thanks. I have a problem with buying kit haha


----------



## Fitbutfat (29 d ago)

tof89 said:


> Here’s the starting point before the drugs were pushed up
> 
> Weight 233lbs
> 
> ...


How do you rate the GH? I’m toying with using it going forward at 5iu/day. What do you find the benefits are and would you consider it beneficial for someone who’s looking to add size and maintain semi decent condition (by powerlifting standards)


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Fitbutfat said:


> How do you rate the GH? I’m toying with using it going forward at 5iu/day. What do you find the benefits are and would you consider it beneficial for someone who’s looking to add size and maintain semi decent condition (by powerlifting standards)


GH is awesome. It works. You only have to look at 80s bodybuilding to 90s bodybuilding to see the difference.
GH can help build muscle
GH can help with condition
GH can help recovery/soft tissue issues which as a powerlifter I’m sure you encounter

All of the above are behavioural dependent though. So whether I’d consider it beneficial for you would require context. GH works but it’s not magical. If you’re nailing all of your variables, adding GH is only going to help. If not. I’d look at other options that won’t cost you a lot of money.


----------



## Fitbutfat (29 d ago)

tof89 said:


> GH is awesome. It works. You only have to look at 80s bodybuilding to 90s bodybuilding to see the difference.
> GH can help build muscle
> GH can help with condition
> GH can help recovery/soft tissue issues which as a powerlifter I’m sure you encounter
> ...


Cheers mate I’ve read a lot of mixed preferences to running it with and without insulin what would your thoughts be to determine which route?

all the pro’s you listed would definitely be beneficial especially anything to do with recovery or potentially injury prevention to a degree just as much as added muscle/fat loss.

Every other aspect (training, diet, recovery etc) are pretty consistent and progressive so this would be more of an icing on the cake as opposed to trying to make up for areas I’m lacking in if that makes sense


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Fitbutfat said:


> Cheers mate I’ve read a lot of mixed preferences to running it with and without insulin what would your thoughts be to determine which route?
> 
> all the pro’s you listed would definitely be beneficial especially anything to do with recovery or potentially injury prevention to a degree just as much as added muscle/fat loss.
> 
> Every other aspect (training, diet, recovery etc) are pretty consistent and progressive so this would be more of an icing on the cake as opposed to trying to make up for areas I’m lacking in if that makes sense


It works and does it’s thing on its own. You don’t NEED insulin with it. But the combination can be very powerful and work very well. But definitely not a necessity


----------



## Fitbutfat (29 d ago)

tof89 said:


> It works and does it’s thing on its own. You don’t NEED insulin with it. But the combination can be very powerful and work very well. But definitely not a necessity


What’s your personal preference (with/without insulin) and do you think if GH was to be used with mass gaining in mind it may be more beneficial to add insulin as well? I was toying with the idea of a relatively low dose of lantus once a day (1iu per 10 kg of bodyweight to begin with at least so roughly 14iu ) and then possibly upto 10iu of fast acting around workouts in conjunction with the 5iu of hgh


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

tof89 said:


> It works and does it’s thing on its own. You don’t NEED insulin with it. But the combination can be very powerful and work very well. But definitely not a necessity





Fitbutfat said:


> What’s your personal preference (with/without insulin) and do you think if GH was to be used with mass gaining in mind it may be more beneficial to add insulin as well? I was toying with the idea of a relatively low dose of lantus once a day (1iu per kg of bodyweight to begin with at least) and then possibly upto 10iu of fast acting around workouts in conjunction with the 5iu of hgh


I like insulin and I use it. I prefer long acting (lantus/levemir) 1iu per kg body weight is a hefty dose bud. Start small and escalate. I go to about 1/3rd bodyweight in kg. You can stick with this pretty much all the time. I use insulin mainly for the background/long term stuff. In combination with GH. Greater igf conversion, greater binding proteins which then lead to an ongoing supply of igf all the time. So I keep my dosages fairly moderate.


----------



## Fitbutfat (29 d ago)

tof89 said:


> I like insulin and I use it. I prefer long acting (lantus/levemir) 1iu per kg body weight is a hefty dose bud. Start small and escalate. I go to about 1/3rd bodyweight in kg. You can stick with this pretty much all the time. I use insulin mainly for the background/long term stuff. In combination with GH. Greater igf conversion, greater binding proteins which then lead to an ongoing supply of igf all the time. So I keep my dosages fairly moderate.


sorry yeah miss type was meant to be per 10kg of bodyweight so would be about 14iu which might be on the lower end as 1/3rd would be about 47iu. Thanks for the info though mate, appreciated it’s hard navigating through the forums to find people who have actually been there and done it and have real first hand knowledge


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been following you on social media for a while. Awesome physique. 

Will be following.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Good to see you logging on here Matt


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

244.5lbs this morning. Start of a new training week so volume will climb by a set per muscle group.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nutrition for training and non-training day


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

So increasing by a set each week, how long is a training block for you?


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cronus said:


> So increasing by a set each week, how long is a training block for you?


16 weeks. Straight sets climb by one per week until week 10 so 9 additional sets per muscle group. Then from week 11-16 volume is added via rest pause.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

tof89 said:


> 16 weeks. Straight sets climb by one per week until week 10 so 9 additional sets per muscle group. Then from week 11-16 volume is added via rest pause.


Sounds pretty brutal. The hard work shows in your AVI. 👍🏻


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

tof89 said:


> 16 weeks. Straight sets climb by one per week until week 10 so 9 additional sets per muscle group. Then from week 11-16 volume is added via rest pause.


That's brutal if you also going to failure. I usually feel beaten up after 5-6 weeks I deload. Would it be more productive to find ways to extend a training block for longer periods?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Impressive physique but even even more impressive is standing outside with nowt on in this weather


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cronus said:


> That's brutal if you also going to failure. I usually feel beaten up after 5-6 weeks I deload. Would it be more productive to find ways to extend a training block for longer periods?


It’s not particularly brutal imo. If you’re that battered after less than 2 months of training I’d be seriously critiquing your approach.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

PaulNe said:


> Impressive physique but even even more impressive is standing outside with nowt on in this weather


😂😂 same spot. Sun, wind, rain or snow


----------



## Dribeiro91 (10 d ago)

Looking forward to your journey Matt.
Is there any particular reason why your protein is so high?
after your 16 block of training, do you go back to 2 sets per exercise and build it up again from there or what’s your approach. I’ve recently listened to your latest podcast really enjoyed it and hoping to learn and educate myself using your blog as I can see your very knowledgeable and passionate for what you do.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dribeiro91 said:


> Looking forward to your journey Matt.
> Is there any particular reason why your protein is so high?
> after your 16 block of training, do you go back to 2 sets per exercise and build it up again from there or what’s your approach. I’ve recently listened to your latest podcast really enjoyed it and hoping to learn and educate myself using your blog as I can see your very knowledgeable and passionate for what you do.


Hi mate. I don’t think my protein is high at all. I have 5 meals of roughly 50g complete, high quality protein sources. Then the other 70g just falls out of other foods.
After this 16 week I will enter my bridging phase so in line with drugs being reduced I will also reduce my volume. Probably to 1 work set or even a week off for the first week. Then around 2-3 work sets for the remainder of the bridge. Depending on what I need to do to be ready for the next phase that will follow.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Dribeiro91 said:


> Looking forward to your journey Matt.
> Is there any particular reason why your protein is so high?
> after your 16 block of training, do you go back to 2 sets per exercise and build it up again from there or what’s your approach. I’ve recently listened to your latest podcast really enjoyed it and hoping to learn and educate myself using your blog as I can see your very knowledgeable and passionate for what you do.


Where is the podcast mate? I've been following matt and never realised he did podcasts 😅


----------



## Dribeiro91 (10 d ago)

Cronus said:


> Where is the podcast mate? I've been following matt and never realised he did podcasts 😅


Go on YouTube and type in Matt tofton and check it out the latest podcast. It’s not his own.


----------



## mitchlowkey77% (2 mo ago)

tof89 said:


> Drugs went in on 24/12/22
> 
> 300mg test e e7d
> 300mg primobolan e7d
> ...


Great starting point Matt, it’ll be great to follow this. Are you still doing bits with Sass?


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Where is the podcast mate? I've been following matt and never realised he did podcasts 😅


I’ve never done any of my own but been a guest on lots. Many ramblings haha


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

mitchlowkey77% said:


> Great starting point Matt, it’ll be great to follow this. Are you still doing bits with Sass?


Yes I’m working with Sas. He’s is overseeing my food. We discussed the drugs part and I’ve always done my own training.


----------



## mitchlowkey77% (2 mo ago)

tof89 said:


> Not too sure on what you’re asking? It does what dhb does. Very powerful drug. Builds muscle and increases neurology & strength plus the biggest benefit I find is the ability to maintain high insulin sensitivity throughout a course


DHB is a very misunderstood med. A little goes so far. Without too much focus on drug talk, thanks for sharing your stack layout, thoughtful and interesting to see. I see so much talk about stacks where it’s obvious many people have zero idea and meaningful purpose as to why and what they use.
It’ll be great if you can keep a detailed log Matt. It’s educating, and hopefully people getting into BB can get to appreciate practical application of AAS throughout your journey. Again, hopefully some can better understand how and why these compounds are used rather than randomly abusing drugs “coz I wanna look the shit on holiday innit “
You brought a tremendous package last year and I’m genuinely very interested to see how you apply yourself to meet said goal🙏🏼


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

mitchlowkey77% said:


> DHB is a very misunderstood med. A little goes so far. Without too much focus on drug talk, thanks for sharing your stack layout, thoughtful and interesting to see. I see so much talk about stacks where it’s obvious many people have zero idea and meaningful purpose as to why and what they use.
> It’ll be great if you can keep a detailed log Matt. It’s educating, and hopefully people getting into BB can get to appreciate practical application of AAS throughout your journey. Again, hopefully some can better understand how and why these compounds are used rather than randomly abusing drugs “coz I wanna look the shit on holiday innit “
> You brought a tremendous package last year and I’m genuinely very interested to see how you apply yourself to meet said goal🙏🏼


Thank you mate. I’m very much looking forward to this year and putting the work in again!


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Drug changes this weekend.

300mg test e
500mg primo
100mg tren e
100mg dhb

Monday will see GH rise to 10iu

5iu post training
5iu pre bed


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

246lbs this morning


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

Changes to nutrition


----------



## RobertMonger86 (4 d ago)

tof89 said:


> Changes to nutrition
> 
> View attachment 222036
> View attachment 222037


Just joined and found this thread, looking great mate and like the updates reminds me of old school UKM back in the day when I wasn’t such an old git.

Noticed you’re using quanta, never heard of them are they uk based? Currently using a lab called Titan but always good to know what’s out there.


----------



## tof89 (Jul 6, 2013)

RobertMonger86 said:


> Just joined and found this thread, looking great mate and like the updates reminds me of old school UKM back in the day when I wasn’t such an old git.
> 
> Noticed you’re using quanta, never heard of them are they uk based? Currently using a lab called Titan but always good to know what’s out there.


Yeahhh taking it back old school. Yes they are uk based. Very good!


----------



## Fitbutfat (29 d ago)

tof89 said:


> Drug changes this weekend.
> 
> 300mg test e
> 500mg primo
> ...


I was watching a podcast with Dan Bastick and a few other uk guys and they mentioned about running tren at around 100mg in the background of your cycles to help With body composition. Is this similar to what you’re doing and if not what are your thoughts on it? And if you were to do this what would your thoughts be on using npp/Deca in your cycles (not necessarily you personally as I remember you saying you’re not a fan but just in general)


----------

